# Alko chassis - brake pads



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi,

I have a 2003 Hymer B544. This is on an Alko chassis with disk brakes front and rear.

Does anyone what brake pads I would need? Would they just be the standard Ducato items, or does Alko use special ones?

Thanks,

Pieter


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

just fiat ducato one will right for the job


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Whoh, that was quick! Thanks for the reply.

Does that apply for front and rear? I figured the front must be standard Fiat, so the rear is as well?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

You will probably find that more than one type/size of pad is listed for the Ducato as several different types were fitted. If you go to the local Auto-Factor they should be able to tell you what type is fitted to your van by checking your registration number details on their database. Alternatively remove a pad and take it with you as a sample. Both front and rear brakes will be Ducato types.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

gaspode said:


> You will probably find that more than one type/size of pad is listed for the Ducato as several different types were fitted. If you go to the local Auto-Factor they should be able to tell you what type is fitted to your van by checking your registration number details on their database. Alternatively remove a pad and take it with you as a sample. Both front and rear brakes will be Ducato types.


Gaspode,
For once I have to disagree with you. I would not expect an auto factor to be able to drill down to chassis detail. main dealer yes, but auto factor? Not a chance.
Gerry


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

GerryD said:


> Gaspode,
> For once I have to disagree with you. I would not expect an auto factor to be able to drill down to chassis detail. main dealer yes, but auto factor? Not a chance.
> Gerry


Hi Gerry

You obviously haven't used many Auto-Factors recently. :lol: :lol: :lol:

All the big ones seem to have access to registration number databases these days, you'll find that all the information they need these days is your registration number and they'll be able to get full details of the vehicle spec.

Try phoning someone like Camberley AutoFactors, first thing they'll ask is the reg. number of the vehicle that the spares are for. Having said that, they can't always tell you exactly which version of brakes etc. are fitted.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

gaspode said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > Gaspode,
> ...


Gaspode,
You're right there. I probably haven't dealt with auto factors since I left the industry. My problem is that since then I have always had the cars that they don't recognise, Volvo 850, Smart for two, Smart fpr four, Toyota Yaris Verso etc. No point in having a database that only recognises the 80% and forgets the 20%.
GSF however do seem to know what they are doing.
Gerry


----------

